# How to increase my DHT?



## OneWheyOrAnother (May 12, 2011)

I want to boost my DHT levels up so that I can treat my Tren gyno.

My e2 and prolactin levels are in optimal ranges and I read an article by Prince stating that true DHT can occupy the receptor sites used by progestins to cause gyno. 

One of the suggestions was using AndroHard by Primordial.
Another suggestion was using a high dose of DHEA, but no actual dose was suggested.

What do you guys think would be the best way to boost my DHT ?


----------



## ABSolut (May 12, 2011)

Andractim?


----------



## ROID (May 12, 2011)

Proviron maybe ?

or are you only looking for something OC ?


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (May 12, 2011)

Prince said:


> *16 Ways to Fight Gynecomastia*
> _by Eric Potratz_
> 
> *Gynecomastia = Gyno*
> ...



Was kind of hoping this article above, taken from here;

https://www.primordialperformance.c...roids-gyno/16-ways-to-fight-gynecomastia.html

would be the answer to my gyno riddle.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (May 12, 2011)

ABSolut said:


> Andractim?



Is this something easy to find ? PM me


----------



## spartan1 (May 12, 2011)

Wow thats a ton of good information. I thought I had symptoms or the beginning of gyno because when I do my dead lifts in the mirror my pecks look a little "funny" to me. But I guess that is just because of the movement on form of the exercise. I heard a good option actually stated the only thing that will actually cure gyno was Letrozole. Just and idea. It will dry you out so it is best used with something that will protect the joints... Good luck.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (May 12, 2011)

Letro didn't fix me last time I used NPP.... nor did it help when I ran Tren.

The only thing that reduced my gyno was discontinuing the compound.


----------



## ABSolut (May 12, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> Is this something easy to find ? PM me



It's prescription DHT. Hard to get from your doc I heard.


----------



## XYZ (May 12, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> Letro didn't fix me last time I used NPP.... nor did it help when I ran Tren.
> 
> The only thing that reduced my gyno was discontinuing the compound.


 

Letro will do nothing for tren and NPP.  Pramixipole is what you need.


----------



## LightBearer (May 12, 2011)

theres dht cream, but why not use some caber? are y ou bald already>? if not, the dht will fix that for you


----------



## spartan1 (May 13, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> Letro didn't fix me last time I used NPP.... nor did it help when I ran Tren.
> 
> The only thing that reduced my gyno was discontinuing the compound.



Sorry to hear that the letro did not help you in the past I thought it was supposed to be on of the best for gyno. Sounds like Pramixipole is what you need.

All the best to you and please let me know what you find to work the best.


----------

